# Tomy Banked Curve Supports??



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Tomy/AFX set and I have a couple of banked curves,BUT, nowhere can I find the triangular supports to hold them up. Right now I am using pieces of cardboard but I swear I saw correct supports in some pictures. Do I have to get creative or are there some available?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think the 12" bank turns come with supports that hold both the 12" & 9" pieces. I might have some around here somewhere as we used banks turns a few years back on an oval.


----------



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

*supports*

let me know if you find some for sale. thanks!!!

sw


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I found them - I'll PM you.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Tomy Tomy Tomy*



hbfatty said:


> I have a Tomy/AFX set and I have a couple of banked curves,BUT, nowhere can I find the triangular supports to hold them up. Right now I am using pieces of cardboard but I swear I saw correct supports in some pictures. Do I have to get creative or are there some available?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
That product you are looking for is Tomy #8667AB 4-lane bank supports.
Those were available in the 12" banked turn kit #8667. 
I think Tomy should have packed more then 2 tall and 2 short truss.
When assembled to the 9" bank curve #8626, it was sloppy when 
flying around the bank. Tomy should of packed 1 truss per joint.
There for I sold extra banked truss to help the guys get a stable system.

Steve at AFX/Tomy blames the Fed, I blame Tomy for not having
the molds in America with a USA made stamp. 
After all, we Americans are the majority of slot buyers world wide..... 

Since they are out, make your own with 1/2" wood.
I bought 2 small angle brackets, run a small bolt through and attatched.
Then after you are happy with the location of your truss to your banks,
screw the brackets to your table. Run a bead of silicone top side of you
truss, then line up and lower your banks onto your truss, allow glue 
to set up.

Here is 1 of 3 Tomy 4-lane banked tracks I've built: 










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hbfatty said:


> let me know if you find some for sale. thanks!!!
> 
> sw


Steve -- Check your PMs.


----------

